# Exercising



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

I went and got a gym pass yesterday! I'm so excited that I did that all by myself and I have an appointment this morning to go see a trainer.* I wouldn't say that I need to lose weight, it's more of a toning and overall boost in health for me to exercise.* I've also heard that exercising will improve anxiety. I think I'm going to keep updating this post as my little "homage" to sticking to it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job! Just remember that you'll most likely be sore the first couple weeks, but after that your muscles will get used to it, and it won't be so bad.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Exercise is THE most reliable activity I have ever done for boosting my mood and enhancing pleasant feelings. Great job for doing this!!


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job! Make sure to get plenty of rest to give your muscles enough time to heal. It's best to wait 48 hours before doing heavy lifting with the same muscle group again. For the first month or so you may still feel sore even after 48 hours but it's a. ok to lift still and your body will adjust and eventually you won't even be very sore the very next day.

I don't know if they have a free bar, but if you can get someone to instruct you on proper technique you should really try power cleans. They works a ton of muscles at once. You work most of your body on one lift, and it is by far my favorite stress relieving lift.


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

So I've gone to the gym about 5-6 times now and I feel great! My gym is huge and the time that I go there isn't alot of people. After every workout I go and sit in the jacuzzi by myself and just relax and gather my thoughts. It is very helpful in controlling my anxious thoughts.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Good for you! You know, there was a study that concluded that exercise was more effective in preventing relapse in depression than was medication, over 100% more! I'm getting back into exercise too and I gotta tell you it feels great.

When you think about it, evolutionarily, we weren't meant to be sitting around all day in front of a computer. Our ancestors spent most of the day hunting or doing some kind of physical activity to keep themselves going.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

good for you...im planning on getting a YMCA pass so i can keep in shape, and more or less play basketball...


----------



## bheslop (Oct 17, 2008)

The one thing my therapist always made sure of was that i am exercising. I feel so good when i exercise! Its the best, and it is also very good for you. Keep it up!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That sounds great! Thanks for updating us on your progress!


----------

